# Jaguar S Type



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Throwing out old video cassettes today and came across the Jaguar S Type Customer Handover Video - tells /shows you how to work everything . If anyone wants it they can have it .


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Might be worth sticking it on Fleabay. there is one on there now with a starting price of £8 plus P&P with no bids as of yet...

Unbelievably I managed to sell around 50 VHS tapes after I had copied them to DVD's. The balance I gave to the Salvation Army who are the only charity (around here anyway) who take them these days.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Alan 

I cannot imagine youdriving around in an S Type Jag - think the Arto and the scooter suits you better.

Maybe you could only afford the video:wink2::laugh:

It is a pity that MH converters do not do similar - might stop a lot of questions on forums. You and I are lucky in that N+B do produce good manuals compared to others.

Geoff


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Reminds me of when I moved to London in '77. I worked for a record distribution company and had the use of the company transit (quite liked it, above the traffic and it was dark blue so looked like a police vehicle, put the headlights on and speed down the westway and others always let you through)
My MD had a Jag XJS convertible and lived in a large house with a big garden in north London, each spring and autumn we used to swap for a few weekends so he could get his garden refuse cleared.

What a bird puller the XJS was, mind you it was also attractive to the police, got stopped a few times, suppose it must have been the car combined with a youngish guy, moustach, beard, hair halfway down his back wearing denims that attracted them, or it could have been the dolly bird in the passenger seat?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> Alan
> 
> I cannot imagine youdriving around in an S Type Jag - think the Arto and the scooter suits you better.
> 
> ...


Actually Geoff I had a nice silver one when they first came out, three years later when it was time for a change , and after trying other cars, I changed it for an even nicer gold one. Other than for business use though it was a completely useless car for me , couldn't tow the caravan or boat, couldn't carry the band gear, couldn't go fishing, shooting or most other dirty outdoor pursuits that I was into back then. In fact it spent most of it's life parked at the airport and when I did use it only got 16mpg and services were a minimum of £600. Strangely though i loved it and if my head didn't rule my heart I would buy one just to have for a scoot on Sundays.


----------

